

Apple Asks Cartoonist Mark Fiore to Resubmit iPhone App - ilike
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/04/16/fiore-resubmit

======
ilike
_'it wasn’t “Apple” that rejected his app initially — it was some nameless
individual App Store reviewer.'_

Speechless!

~~~
Mgreen
He silently removed that line from his post.

